# New Blood-Red P. Nattereri



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Got three of George's "blushing" Pygocentrus Nattereri, and I have to say that I am amazed! They're beautiful fish -- and hard to get good pictures of.

They're still trying to settle into their new digs, and some pics accurately show that. A couple have nipped fins upon arrival and some eyes are still sunken in from stress, but I wanted to get some photos out ASAP!

Anyway...

*Video of 125-gallon tank, then approach to new Nattereri (kind of shaky -- had 15 sec. to work with):

> Video >

Photos of blood-red P. Nattereri from SharkAquarium*

W/Flash










W/O Flash


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2003)

they are sweet!
they almost flame like piraya.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

They are awsome!!!

What are your plans to keep the red? Krill?


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Bob --

I tell ya, you've almost got to do a double-take, because the small Piraya in the tank are the same size.... But I had a bitch of a time getting a Piraya and one of these to hold still in the same frame!

Brian --

Whatever it takes! I've never seen color like this in a Nattereri ever. Not even close.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Those are AWESOME!









The second pic








Wish G had them in larger sizes.









Matt,
I don't think you can do a thing to improve your tank. Just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, whatever it takes is right!! They are sweet lookers man. Real head turners. If I was walking past your tank and they took off I would get whip-lash trying see wtf was moving around!!!

I have done a limited amount of research on alpha and beta carotenes so if they start to fade let me know and we'll get 'em all purdy agian!!

Two thumbs up on those!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got one of these also...they are stunning.







The spotting on them is crazy!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Incredible colours, you should be proud...!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

me want some. Great fish and pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great reds, man








That coloration is truely one of a kind!!!

btw: maybe it's just me (or perhaps the distortion on the pics, or the size of the fish), but imo. these reds seem to look more elongated (less high-backed) than most other reds I've seen...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great coloration on them...and great pic mattias...

"I have done a limited amount of research on alpha and beta carotenes so if they start to fade let me know and we'll get 'em all purdy agian!!"

brian what else would you recommanded for more color besides krill?i feed my red,cariba and (tern) krill and it has really brought out the red in them..just wondering if there was anything else? thanks


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow great looking fish, very nice photos, i love the second photo.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great p/u!!!







Pls tell how the temperment of these are compared to regular RBs. Any difference in eatting frenzy, skittishness, temperment??


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hard to tell so far. The only time I've watched them in the tank was last night during the first few hours that they were in there, and they were still pretty stressed from the move.

This morning before heading to work I took a quick glance before heading out the door and two of the three looked normal, were swimming around. One looks a little worse for wear (hasn't acclimated as well as the others, looks sick) and will be getting a move to a hospital tank tonight if he hasn't changed at all by the time I get home.

One thing I have noticed is that they haven't hidden like the other Nattereri that came in last week. These guys have spent 90% of their time smack-dab in the middle of the tank, swimming around.

Last night my small Caribas looked downright dull when swimming next to the new Nattereri. They are drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah i wanna know what u are feeding them, also, which do you like better, your terns or your caribe and why?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should post some more pics of your incredible Reds and keep us updated from time to time...amazing fish you have, i´m envious....!


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Right now I'm just using feeders as food, but I'm thinking of trying a food addative another P-Fish member recommended to me to help hold (and enhance) color of my fish.

I'll see if I can snare the camera again tonight.









Regaring my favorite between Cariba and Ternetzi: At this point, I'd say Ternetzi. Then again, he's (well, the biggest of three) the largest fish in my 125 and just looks *perfect*. No humeral spotting of any kind, no discoloration, just a perfect light-yellow to light-purple sheen. He's beautiful.

The 2nd largest in the tank is my 7" Cariba, who's all dead-on flawless. The Ternetzi, though, is far more "bulldogged" than my Cariba that's just slightly smaller.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Flippen magnificent radiant color on your p's there I am jealous I don't have any like that.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im gonna steal those suckers!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i wish i had 3 of those .wait a minute i do.








and man are they active always out in the open swimming around


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm jealous of the coloring. Great pics...thanks for sharin


----------

